# Californian ( Titanic Observer)



## JAB1020 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finished novel "The Midnight Watch" by David Dyer.
Fascinating theory of what occurred on the bridge of the Californian as the Titanic sank.
Being from Wallasey ,I was interested in references to Wallasey Golf course, liscard and Wallasey village.
My brother is looking into whether captain Lord was indeed a member
of that golf club.
Anyone else read it? Thoughts????


----------

